# Lac Blanc , Lac de Truites



## Floma (15. Juni 2014)

Hi, 

ich bin noch bis Samstag im Elsaß (Orbey). Habe vorhin am Lac Blanc gefragt und dort bekommt man für 17€ eine Tageskarte. Di. und Mi. ist Angeln nicht erlaubt. Soweit konnten wir uns verständigen. Von 4 Angestellten im Geschäft (zwischen 20 und 30 Jahren) konnte eine Englisch und das war unter aller Kanone. 

Weiß jemand etwas über den See? Würde es mal mit Gummifisch probieren. Habe auch noch zwei Feeder-Ruten dabei. Dazu fällt mir aber gerade nichts ein. 

Der Besitzer des Hauses in dem wir gerade sind, will heute noch telefonieren, wo man Karten für den Lac de Truites bekommt. Kennt jemand das Gewässer?

Danke schon mal und Gruß
Florian


----------

